# Tett Hamilton/GTROC Membership



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Hi All,

I'm going to need insurance pretty soon & I've heard a lot about Damian @ Tett Hamilton with the SKY1 deal. I'm also considering becoming a fully fledged GTROC member. I've noticed that the membership runs January - December, would this mean that if I were to join the owners club it'd cost me £60 for the remaining 2 months of the year? Do I remember rightly that someone said Tett Hamilton can sort payment/application for GTROC membership as part of sorting out insurance too?

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Paul,*

That's a question for Mr Fuggles.

PM him your question if he doesn't see this thread.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanx scott, already called Tett Hamilton, apparently Damian is off for a few weeks, but spoke to another guy who said that he couldn't match my quote by A-Plan, A-Plan quoted me just over £1500, Tett Hamilton couldn't even match that before declaring the modifications. Oh well, £1500 it is then!

28, 7yrs NCD, 3pts spt50 2yrs old, wirral

Paul


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,

I was quoted at:

30yrs old, 9yrs NCB, 3pts, 370 bhp worth of mods, + wheels,
in Essex, limited to 4000 mile (which didn't save too much) 

780 odd. 

I was well chuffed Privelege wanted 1300 quid for 12000 miles
but I only do 3-4000 a year now!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,
Can you remember who you spoke with at Tett ? Was it Iain Gott, he's the man to chat with if Damian isn't available, most of the other employees will not be upto speed on what's available for Skylines. Damian does put a lot of effort into finding the right deals for us.

The 2004 deal for membership is detailed here, and paart of the deal with Tett is that they can collect it on our behalf, however it's probably more expediant if you pay GTROC direct.

Not sure how desperate you are for the cover Paul, but £1500 sounds expensive to me.  It may be worthwhile holding out for Damian to come back.


----------



## paulmcnally (Nov 2, 2001)

Not sure who the guy was that I spoke to, but he seemed to know what he was on about, seemed to know Skylines pretty well, the fact I was asking for Damian and referred by the GTROC he automatically quoted with the discount rates.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Paul,
I had a chat with the guys at Tett Hamilton today, and Damian unfortunately won't be back for some time 

They did put some effort into getting you a good quote, but unfortunately can't beat the offer from A-Plan as you already know.

This is a shame really, however the deal we have with them is to provide excellant quality of service, and sometimes they are not able to beat the competition although they do try their best for us at all times.

Maybe next year mate


----------

